# Double-corner desk



## cactusjack (Aug 14, 2015)

This was one of those "wife saw something similar on Pinterest" things. Looked a picture and designed my own rendition on Sketchup before starting. Built with 3/4 ply and finished with some beautiful KY walnut and 3 coats of poly. I opted for 1/2 ply for the drawers and used tongue and groove joints throughout which made them very solid. The drawer fronts are false fronts made from walnut.

I learned A LOT on this project. It's by far the largest project I've taken on thus far but I'm very satisfied with it. 

Things I would have done differently: 
I would have added some coved trim to the bottom edge of the desktop to give the illusion that it's thicker. I also would have possibly used a different type of plywood for the tops. This ply was the expensive stuff from Lowes but after staining, it was evident that there were some mistakes in the veneer that was corrected at the factory with some putty. You'll notice on the right side desktop that I got some pretty bad blotching of the stain even after using a conditioner. If I were a rich man, I probably would have eliminated the ply all together and used hardwood throughout the entire project. 

I've got some progress pictures on my Instagram account but can't for the life of me figure out how to get the picture URL's from that site.



http://i84.Rule #2/albums/k13/chaseplummer/desk1_zpsmheuqhss.jpg
http://i84.Rule #2/albums/k13/chaseplummer/desk2_zpsdbvusmoa.jpg

Reactions: Like 9 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Sprung (Aug 14, 2015)

Chase, that turned out very nice! Nice work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 14, 2015)

Congrats! that's a big project well done, a his and hers computer station I take it?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 14, 2015)

Nice design and well executed !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 14, 2015)

Nice! I have a similar project on my eventual to do list. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Aug 14, 2015)

Oh heck yea this came out nicely. Looks like a good design. 
I know what you mean about the blotchy patches on the big box panels, but if I recall, it was only one one side?? May vary by grade.
I think if were to try this sort of project, I'd be at least looking for better grade paneling for the exposed surfaces than the stuff from big box chains. Something perhaps similar to this... http://www.columbiaforestproducts.com/product/appalachian-traditions/
But for 'real' character, I'd be very inclined to go with solid wood from WB!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## cactusjack (Aug 14, 2015)

Yes, her side is more for makeup but whatever lol. I'm making her a big framed mirror for it now.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 14, 2015)

Nice work Chase!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 14, 2015)

Good job on that. Looks nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## cactusjack (Aug 14, 2015)

TimR said:


> Oh heck yea this came out nicely. Looks like a good design.
> I know what you mean about the blotchy patches on the big box panels, but if I recall, it was only one one side?? May vary by grade.
> I think if were to try this sort of project, I'd be at least looking for better grade paneling for the exposed surfaces than the stuff from big box chains. Something perhaps similar to this... http://www.columbiaforestproducts.com/product/appalachian-traditions/
> But for 'real' character, I'd be very inclined to go with solid wood from WB!



Yes, it was just on one side. They were those "pre-primed" panels from Lowes. While the veneer looked very nice, it was VERY thin and I didn't want to risk sanding through it. Lesson learned I suppose.


----------



## justallan (Aug 14, 2015)

Very nice project indeed. That thing looks great.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Aug 15, 2015)

I like that a lot! Very nicely done sir!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 16, 2015)

Wow. Very well done Chase. Thats a big project. I think you could still add the cove molding to the top.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 16, 2015)

Looks great. There's a place here that sells higher grade ply for about the same price (last I checked). Thicker veneer and supposed to have better laminations that the big box stuff.


----------



## cactusjack (Aug 16, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Looks great. There's a place here that sells higher grade ply for about the same price (last I checked). Thicker veneer and supposed to have better laminations that the big box stuff.


Please do tell, I'm done with Lowes' plywood. This place in Winchester?


----------



## cactusjack (Aug 16, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> Wow. Very well done Chase. Thats a big project. I think you could still add the cove molding to the top.



I had really thought about doing it still but I didn't leave enough room for the drawers to open. Bummer.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 16, 2015)

cactusjack said:


> Please do tell, I'm done with Lowes' plywood. This place in Winchester?


Yeah. Red river hardwoods and more. They sell a little rough lumber too, but mostly hardwood and laminates. You can look me up online and give them a call. I don't remember if theirs is birch or maple, but supposed to be better quality.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## cactusjack (Aug 16, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Yeah. Red river hardwoods and more. They sell a little rough lumber too, but mostly hardwood and laminates. You can look me up online and give them a call. I don't remember if theirs is birch or maple, but supposed to be better quality.


Always thought about checking them out. Thought they were all about flooring. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 16, 2015)

cactusjack said:


> I've got some progress pictures on my Instagram account but can't for the life of me figure out how to get the picture URL's from that site.



I can't figure it out yet either. But the one thing you can do is log in on a pc and save it your pix. Then upload em here if you want.

Very nice desk also. It looks comfy...


----------



## Aurora North (Sep 10, 2015)

Looks sharp! Nicely done.

As for the plywood, try doing a search for vendors in your state. Out here in NJ I get everything through a company called Atlantic (plywood, paint, slides, etc). Definitely worth it to go with a cabinetry grade plywood and a company that deals with cabinetry shops. The reps know the deal according to the application and finish required. I think we get a sheet for something like $80-$110 depending on the veneer species. Pre-finished/raw options, etc.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Strider (Sep 15, 2015)

Good job, sir!


----------

